
How Apple Works - domino
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/howappleworks
======
CoolGuySteve
I used to work at Apple and this is fucking stupid.

Yes we had designers who slaved over every pixel and software engineers who
slaved over implementing those pixels with good performance. But to say that
everything comes from top down from Jobs and his apostles is just blatant hero
worship.

While many feature requests or comments did come direct from Jobs or the
designers, many of the features of products came from suggestions from all
over the firm and filtered through a thick layer of middle management
politics.

In fact, anyone in the firm could file a bug (or radar, as they were known)
asking for a feature or reporting that something was wrong, and it would get
plinko'ed through project managers to the appropriate developer. If everyone
thought it was good suggestion, it would get done.

Jobs' fingerprint is definitely pressed deep into the culture of Apple, but at
the end of the day, it takes thousands to make their products and we all cared
deeply about quality.

------
jayfuerstenberg
The only problem with Ives is he likely wants more time in Britain, away from
Cupertino.

